# So I found this while cleaning out the cabinets.



## Scoutdawg (Oct 26, 2012)

I will be listing it for sale. Few scratches on the outside but internals look new. 
Thought I would show it off here before I put it up on ebay.
I have seen a wide spread on different prices. Any thoughts on value?


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Have you tested it for 100% functionality? If she works flawlessly, should be able to get a a solid $300 plus shipping.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I would strongly advise against putting it on ebay. 

That's a high risk item, some scoundrel will abuse buyer protection and end up getting it for free from you. Even if you list it for parts/not working, ebay still allows returns. The ebay credo: Don't list anything that you aren't willing to lose outright.


----------



## Scoutdawg (Oct 26, 2012)

So ebay is not the way to sell I guess. I have tested it to make sure it works and does.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Try listing it on the forum's classified section. You'll have to put an asking price, so perhaps list it a little high, as you're sure to get people looking to get the price down, regardless of your asking price. 

Maybe list it for $400 plus shipping and see what sort of offers you get from there.


----------



## Scoutdawg (Oct 26, 2012)

I just tried to list it here, seems you have to have 500 posts to be able to list in the classifieds.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

hurrication said:


> I would strongly advise against putting it on ebay.
> 
> That's a high risk item, some scoundrel will abuse buyer protection and end up getting it for free from you. Even if you list it for parts/not working, ebay still allows returns. The ebay credo: Don't list anything that you aren't willing to lose outright.


Agreed. eBay has become a buyers(scammers) haven. The buyer protection policy was meant to stop the scamming by vendors, but it went too far the other direction. Anything used is basically subject to being given away for free. Avoid eBay at all costs.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Scoutdawg said:


> I just tried to list it here, seems you have to have 500 posts to be able to list in the classifieds.


Pay the fee to upgrade, maybe? I don't know of any other work-arounds.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

$400 is a bit optimistic for that amp. Appears to have a few nicks and scuffs too. $300 would be absolute top dollar I would think. Maybe even a bit less. GLWS.


----------

